# September 2007 Pool #3 Winner



## pnoon

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

39 . . . . . . woops

cigar_040.......
field...................
Blake Lockhart.....
MeNimbus..........
scrapiron.........
maddman.............
reggiebuckeye....
jovenhut&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
Mr.Maduro&#8230;...
Smoked...........
VegasSmoker...
woops&#8230;........
CareP&#8230;.........
tech-ninja........


----------



## cigar_040

*Congrats woops on the win !! PM me your addy.*


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Christmas comes early this year, woops!

Congrats on the win! :tu


----------



## Darrell

Congrats Darien! :tu


----------



## woops

Woooooo Hooooooo ! My first ever win in the Jungle!


----------



## jovenhut

Congrats on the win


----------



## Smoked

Congrats bro. PM me an address.


----------



## pnoon

Patrick (Mr. Maduro) asked I post on his behalf. He is away from the jungle for a week and will post and send out sticks upon his return.


----------



## scrapiron

Woo hoo
Congrats!
PM me your address.


----------



## Vegas Smoker

Congrats woops. PM address.


----------



## CareP

Nice win, woops! PM me your addy (or post in your profile) when you get the chance.

Seems like the saying "It is better to be lucky than good" fits this time -- especially with your logon name (rhymes with whoops LOL)! :tu Congrats!


----------



## field

Congrats Woops! Unless you have moved recently, smokes going out! DC 0103 8555 7491 8350 3609


:bl:ss


----------



## Smoked

*Shenanigans!*

:c


----------



## tech-ninja

Lucky dog! PM your addy and I'll get them out this week.


----------



## woops

PM's are going out now.

cigar_040...........
field...................DC 0103 8555 7491 8350 3609
Blake Lockhart.....
MeNimbus...........
scrapiron............
reggiebuckeye.....
jovenhut……….....
Mr.Maduro….......
Smoked.............
VegasSmoker......
woops….............LUCKY DOG
CareP….............
tech-ninja.........


Thanks to all.

Darien


----------



## maddman

thanks woops for the pm did not even know i was off the Waiting list.


----------



## pnoon

maddman said:


> thanks woops for the pm did not even know i was off the Waiting list.


Once you sign up for the game, you need to keep an eye on things. One month, we had 14 new players. Some months it's only one or two.


----------



## MeNimbus

Congrats Darien. Please check your PM


----------



## scrapiron

It's left the hangar! Enjoy!
DC # 0103 8555 7491 8399 0034


----------



## woops

cigar_040...........acknowledged with post or PM
field...................*DC 0103 8555 7491 8350 3609*
Blake Lockhart.....acknowledged with post or PM
MeNimbus...........acknowledged with post or PM
scrapiron............*DC 0103 8555 7491 8399 0034*
maddman............acknowledged with post or PM
reggiebuckeye.....
jovenhut&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....acknowledged with post or PM
Mr.Maduro&#8230;.......acknowledged with post or PM (per Peter)
Smoked.............acknowledged with post or PM
VegasSmoker......acknowledged with post or PM
woops&#8230;.............LUCKY DOG
CareP&#8230;.............acknowledged with post or PM
tech-ninja.........acknowledged with post or PM

Thanks to all.

Darien


----------



## pnoon

woops said:


> cigar_040...........acknowledged with post or PM
> field...................*DC 0103 8555 7491 8350 3609*
> Blake Lockhart.....acknowledged with post or PM
> MeNimbus...........acknowledged with post or PM
> scrapiron............*DC 0103 8555 7491 8399 0034*
> maddman............acknowledged with post or PM
> reggiebuckeye.....
> jovenhut&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....acknowledged with post or PM
> Mr.Maduro&#8230;.......acknowledged with post or PM (per Peter)
> Smoked.............acknowledged with post or PM
> VegasSmoker......acknowledged with post or PM
> woops&#8230;.............LUCKY DOG
> CareP&#8230;.............acknowledged with post or PM
> tech-ninja.........acknowledged with post or PM
> 
> Thanks to all.
> 
> Darien


To clarify a point. Acknowledging with a PM doesn't help me and does not "count" with respect to the lottery rules. Contrary to rumors, moderators cannot view PMs. That being said, so far everyone but reggiebuckeye has posted in this thread.

Carry on.


----------



## CareP

Package out tomorrow...DC 0305 1720 0001 8198 8612. Congrats again!


----------



## woops

cigar_040...........acknowledged
field...................*DC 0103 8555 7491 8350 3609*
Blake Lockhart.....acknowledged
MeNimbus...........acknowledged 
scrapiron............*DC 0103 8555 7491 8399 0034*
maddman............acknowledged 
reggiebuckeye.....
jovenhut&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....acknowledged
Mr.Maduro&#8230;.......acknowledged (per Peter)
Smoked.............acknowledged
VegasSmoker......acknowledged
woops&#8230;.............*LUCKY DOG
*CareP&#8230;.............*DC 0305 1720 0001 8198 8612*
tech-ninja.........acknowledged

_Thanks to all_.

Darien


----------



## woops

cigar_040...........acknowledged
field...................*DC 0103 8555 7491 8350 3609*
Blake Lockhart.....acknowledged
MeNimbus...........acknowledged 
scrapiron............*RECEIVED - Thank You*
maddman............acknowledged 
reggiebuckeye.....
jovenhut&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....acknowledged
Mr.Maduro&#8230;.......acknowledged (per Peter)
Smoked.............acknowledged
VegasSmoker......acknowledged
woops&#8230;.............*LUCKY DOG
*CareP&#8230;.............*DC 0305 1720 0001 8198 8612*
tech-ninja.........acknowledged

_Thanks to all_.

Darien


----------



## cigar_040

Darien

DC # 0306 3030 0000 0368 2985 - out yesterday


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Congrats on the win!! Prize in the mail mid-week!!:tu

Thanks Peter for covering for me!!


----------



## woops

Peter, here is an update for you. Thanks to all who have already sent. Your generosity is amazing!

cigar_040...........*RECEIVED - Thank You*
field...................*RECEIVED - Thank You*
Blake Lockhart.....acknowledged
MeNimbus...........acknowledged 
scrapiron............*RECEIVED - Thank You*
maddman............acknowledged 
reggiebuckeye.....
jovenhut&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....acknowledged
Mr.Maduro&#8230;.......acknowledged
Smoked.............acknowledged
VegasSmoker......acknowledged
woops&#8230;.............*LUCKY DOG
*CareP&#8230;.............*RECEIVED - Thank You*
tech-ninja.........acknowledged

_Thanks to all_.

Darien


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Heading your way brother!

0306 2400 0000 9063 3769


----------



## Smoked

I hope you like cigars because that's all that I sent.

0307 0020 0005 1618 1198


----------



## woops

Smoked said:


> I hope you like cigars because that's all that I sent.


:r

Awwww CRAP! You sent CIGARS???? Are you new to this lottery?!! 

Thanks guys. Here is the latest update.

cigar_040...........*RECEIVED - Thank You*
field...................*RECEIVED - Thank You*
Blake Lockhart.....*DC 0306 2400 0000 9063 3769* 
MeNimbus...........acknowledged 
scrapiron............*RECEIVED - Thank You*
maddman............acknowledged 
reggiebuckeye.....
jovenhut&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....acknowledged
Mr.Maduro&#8230;.......acknowledged
Smoked.............*DC* *0307 0020 0005 1618 1198*
VegasSmoker......acknowledged
woops&#8230;.............*LUCKY DOG*
CareP&#8230;.............*RECEIVED - Thank You*
tech-ninja.........acknowledged

_Thanks to all_.

Darien


----------



## Vegas Smoker

On the way.

D/C#0103 8555 7493 2997 1644

Enjoy! :ss


----------



## jovenhut

DC #0413 1797 9250 3303 0405

Enjoy


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Out in the morning.....

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7491 8465 0630


----------



## woops

Thanks for the latest DC#'s. Here is the list updated.

cigar_040...........*RECEIVED - Thank You*
field...................*RECEIVED - Thank You*
Blake Lockhart.....*RECEIVED - Thank You*
MeNimbus...........acknowledged 
scrapiron............*RECEIVED - Thank You*
maddman............acknowledged 
reggiebuckeye.....
jovenhut&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....*DC 0413 1797 9250 3303 0405*
Mr.Maduro&#8230;.......*DC 0103 8555 7491 8465 0630* 
Smoked.............*DC* *0307 0020 0005 1618 1198*
VegasSmoker......*DC 0103 8555 7493 2997 1644*
woops&#8230;.............*LUCKY DOG*
CareP&#8230;.............*RECEIVED - Thank You*
tech-ninja.........acknowledged

_Thanks to all_.

Darien


----------



## gocowboys

I am sorry. I got the PM. The box is packaged. It will be out on Monday.


----------



## Hunter

reggiebuckeye said:


> I am sorry. I got the PM. The box is packaged. It will be out on Monday.


mon can't come soon enough pardner:hn


----------



## woops

reggiebuckeye said:


> I am sorry. I got the PM. The box is packaged. It will be out on Monday.


Not a problem. Glad you made it!


----------



## woops

cigar_040...........*RECEIVED - Thank You*
field...................*RECEIVED - Thank You*
Blake Lockhart.....*RECEIVED - Thank You*
MeNimbus...........acknowledged 
scrapiron............*RECEIVED - Thank You*
maddman............acknowledged 
reggiebuckeye.....acknowledged
jovenhut&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....*DC 0413 1797 9250 3303 0405*
Mr.Maduro&#8230;.......*DC 0103 8555 7491 8465 0630* 
Smoked.............*DC* *0307 0020 0005 1618 1198*
VegasSmoker......*DC 0103 8555 7493 2997 1644*
woops&#8230;.............*LUCKY DOG*
CareP&#8230;.............*RECEIVED - Thank You*
tech-ninja.........acknowledged

_Thanks to all_.

Darien


----------



## gocowboys

Dc# 0306 2400 0000 8228 0957


----------



## woops

cigar_040...........*RECEIVED - Thank You*
field...................*RECEIVED - Thank You*
Blake Lockhart.....*RECEIVED - Thank You*
MeNimbus...........*RECEIVED - Thank You*
scrapiron............*RECEIVED - Thank You*
maddman............acknowledged 
reggiebuckeye.....*DC 0306 2400 0000 8228 0957*
jovenhut&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....*RECEIVED - Thank You*
Mr.Maduro&#8230;.......*DC 0103 8555 7491 8465 0630* 
Smoked.............*RECEIVED - Thank You*
VegasSmoker......*RECEIVED - Thank You*
woops&#8230;.............*LUCKY DOG*
CareP&#8230;.............*RECEIVED - Thank You*
tech-ninja.........acknowledged

_Thanks to all_.

Darien


----------



## woops

cigar_040...........*RECEIVED - Thank You*
field...................*RECEIVED - Thank You*
Blake Lockhart.....*RECEIVED - Thank You*
MeNimbus...........*RECEIVED - Thank You*
scrapiron............*RECEIVED - Thank You*
maddman............acknowledged 
reggiebuckeye.....*DC 0306 2400 0000 8228 0957*
jovenhut&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....*RECEIVED - Thank You*
Mr.Maduro&#8230;.......*RECEIVED - Thank You*
Smoked.............*RECEIVED - Thank You*
VegasSmoker......*RECEIVED - Thank You*
woops&#8230;.............*LUCKY DOG*
CareP&#8230;.............*RECEIVED - Thank You*
tech-ninja.........acknowledged

_Thanks to all_.

Darien


----------



## woops

cigar_040...........*RECEIVED - Thank You*
field...................*RECEIVED - Thank You*
Blake Lockhart.....*RECEIVED - Thank You*
MeNimbus...........*RECEIVED - Thank You*
scrapiron............*RECEIVED - Thank You*
maddman............acknowledged 
reggiebuckeye.....*RECEIVED - Thank You*
jovenhut&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....*RECEIVED - Thank You*
Mr.Maduro&#8230;.......*RECEIVED - Thank You*
Smoked.............*RECEIVED - Thank You*
VegasSmoker......*RECEIVED - Thank You*
woops&#8230;.............*LUCKY DOG*
CareP&#8230;.............*RECEIVED - Thank You*
tech-ninja.........acknowledged

_Thanks to all_.

Darien


----------



## maddman

Just got back from the Post Office DC# 0103 8555 7491 9254 3276


----------



## woops

cigar_040...........*RECEIVED - Thank You*
field...................*RECEIVED - Thank You*
Blake Lockhart.....*RECEIVED - Thank You*
MeNimbus...........*RECEIVED - Thank You*
scrapiron............*RECEIVED - Thank You*
maddman............*DC 0103 8555 7491 9254 3276  
*reggiebuckeye.....*RECEIVED - Thank You*
jovenhut&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....*RECEIVED - Thank You*
Mr.Maduro&#8230;.......*RECEIVED - Thank You*
Smoked.............*RECEIVED - Thank You*
VegasSmoker......*RECEIVED - Thank You*
woops&#8230;.............*LUCKY DOG*
CareP&#8230;.............*RECEIVED - Thank You*
tech-ninja.........acknowledged

_Thanks to all_.

Darien


----------



## tech-ninja

Sorry for the late response! I have been out of town a lot lately.

It's out to ya!

0103 8555 7493 2105 2662


----------



## woops

tech-ninja said:


> Sorry for the late response! I have been out of town a lot lately.


Not a problem!

Here is the latest update:

cigar_040...........*RECEIVED - Thank You*
field...................*RECEIVED - Thank You*
Blake Lockhart.....*RECEIVED - Thank You*
MeNimbus...........*RECEIVED - Thank You*
scrapiron............*RECEIVED - Thank You*
maddman............*RECEIVED - Thank You*
reggiebuckeye.....*RECEIVED - Thank You*
jovenhut&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....*RECEIVED - Thank You*
Mr.Maduro&#8230;.......*RECEIVED - Thank You*
Smoked.............*RECEIVED - Thank You*
VegasSmoker......*RECEIVED - Thank You*
woops&#8230;.............*LUCKY DOG*
CareP&#8230;.............*RECEIVED - Thank You*
tech-ninja.........*DC 0103 8555 7493 2105 2662*

_Thanks to all_.

Darien


----------



## woops

*This is a very generous group. Thank you everyone. I'm looking forward to trying all of these new smokes!*

Peter - SEPTEMBER pool #3 is done. Thank you.

cigar_040...........*RECEIVED - Thank You*
field...................*RECEIVED - Thank You*
Blake Lockhart.....*RECEIVED - Thank You*
MeNimbus...........*RECEIVED - Thank You*
scrapiron............*RECEIVED - Thank You*
maddman............*RECEIVED - Thank You*
reggiebuckeye.....*RECEIVED - Thank You*
jovenhut&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....*RECEIVED - Thank You*
Mr.Maduro&#8230;.......*RECEIVED - Thank You*
Smoked.............*RECEIVED - Thank You*
VegasSmoker......*RECEIVED - Thank You*
woops&#8230;.............*LUCKY DOG*
CareP&#8230;.............*RECEIVED - Thank You*
tech-ninja.........*RECEIVED - Thank You*

_Thanks to all_.

Darien


----------

